

Ask HN: SF Hackers where do you work out? - jordinl

After reading a post about strength training [1] I'd be curious where people in SF work out.<p>[1]: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4971196
======
mjhoyer
Valencia Street Muscle = cheap and more free weights and barbells than any
other gym I've seen. But is old school, broken and dirty. I guess thats what I
love about it.

Embarcadero YMCA, also pretty cheap (compared to equinox and other
alternatives in SF) and I go here to go swimming and play basketball and lift
before heading to work. It's clean so the fiancee will go here (but not
valencia st muscle.. where someone in nothing but a codpiece once worked out
next to her)

~~~
jordinl
Do they have bumper plates?

~~~
mjhoyer
No, wish they did. But nobody is complaining if you just drop them on your
olympic lifts. They haven't changed the carpet since the 70s, you can see
where everyone else drops them.

------
weston
Gold's Gym on Shoreline in Mountain View next to Google. $20/month and plenty
of barbells for the serious lifter.

------
yosun
where can a hacker hobo take a decent shower for free nowadays?

------
bifrost
24 Hour Fitness, because its cheap and everywhere.

------
jordinl
World Gym Potrero Hill

